# Ordering from Alieexpress



## bjorncoetsee (11/9/14)

Have anyone ordered from aliexpress?
If so, what seller is trustworthy?
Or if anyone could plz help me with from where to buy from overseas?
Im looking for standard 1100mah evod starter kits
And some hangsen liquid
To sell in bloemfontein to het the people here into vaping. I cant really afford more than R5000 of orders right now.
And looking tobuy able 25 kitsand 30 liquids.
Any suggestions plz?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/9/14)

I used to buy from aliexpress with my old company. It was all clothing and swimwear though so I am not sure about the ecig suppliers. I found most of them to be pretty trustworthy and always got my goods, quality was good on most of the items too. Shipping just takes forever unless you pay the dhl fees which are usually ridiculous


----------



## bjorncoetsee (11/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I used to buy from aliexpress with my old company. It was all clothing and swimwear though so I am not sure about the ecig suppliers. I found most of them to be pretty trustworthy and always got my goods, quality was good on most of the items too. Shipping just takes forever unless you pay the dhl fees which are usually ridiculous


What do u think of this site?
http://www.ecigarettes-wholesale.com/


----------



## Noddy (11/9/14)

Cant you negotiate a deal with local juice makers?

I started with Hangsen,RY4, not a bad juice if you dont know anything better exists. Put some hangsen ry4 in my tank yesterday, and I couldn't wait to get rid of it.

Honestly, bad starter kits and juices can put someone off of vaping for years.

At least get good juice. Should be locals juice chefs at least open for negotiation.


----------



## Necris (11/9/14)

Agreed @Noddy
A "generic" evod and a real one are worlds apart in vape quality...but they look almost exact

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

Necris said:


> Agreed @Noddy
> A "generic" evod and a real one are worlds apart in vape quality...but they look almost exact


 Agreed. But looks can be deceiving. Quality comes first 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (11/9/14)

To me this doesn't make sense. I don't mean to sound harsh.

But if you had to spend R5k on kits alone, that would be R200 a kit. That's without juice.

R200 for a kit sounds like you not going to get high quality. Inferior quality means you going to take returns. 

So to me this sounds like a bad investment.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/14)

look up a service called MyUS, with them you get a US postal address, so you're able to buy easily from all US vendors, and then ship the stuff to yourself in SA

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

